# Urgent in Northern California



## pla725 (Jun 5, 2008)

RESCUE/ADOPTERS NEEDED FOR HIGHLY ADOPTABLE SPAYED/NEUTERED AND
MICROCHIPPED BUNNIES!!!
If you can help please contact the primary rabbit coordinator, Julie
Wood at H:831.688.8118 or C: 831.212.1935, [email protected] for
any questions or additional information.

We have over 30 rabbits and need to find rescue and/or homes for at
least five of them OR RABBITS WILL BE PTS. We were given 72 hours to
save these Himalayan, dwarf, dutch, rex, lop, chocolate colored, and
young bunnies. Prior to the 3,500 acre fire that caused hundreds of
families and pets to evacuate their homes, both the animal shelter and
local rescue groups were already overwhelmed with a number after
Easter dumps. Many families are now homeless because of the fire and
are giving up their animals. Some rabbits even ran away from because
of the smoke in the air.

Three rabbits were recently confiscated from an aviary after they were
attacked by roosters. It gets worse: these pets were owned by a local
public school and none of the adults or teachers were mature enough to
report the situation to authorities. Two young children went to the
local animal shelter to let them know about three bunnies who were
only being fed birdseed, and when officers arrived, they found a
bloody mess. Only two rabbits survived from that situation. Are these
teachers qualified to educate our children so that they will grow up
to be responsible citizens? Two children took responsibility, but now
we must take responsibility for caring for these bunnies.

On May 3, an illegal slaughterhouse/feedlot was reported for animal
abuse and 14 livestock were confiscated, along with two rabbits who
had no food or water. These two sweet, loving girls were desperate for
attention and are so happy to be out of that situation and not
slaughtered for food.

May 1, 2008 our shelter received 21 rabbits from a resident who had
let his rabbits breed under his house. Many of these rabbits were
babies, and four were under 2 pounds! They were malnourished and were
fighting off predator attacks. Several had wounds that required
emergency vet care. Two days later a local resident found 2 other
rabbits that were dumped near a busy road. Our maximum is 12
bunnies!!! We already have 7 rabbits in foster care, and these rabbits
need rescue and adopters! We have volunteers available to transport if
we can find rescue. Please if you can help in any way with
rescue/adoptions or long-term foster care, contact me immediately!!!
If you would like to make a tax deductible donation, please send
checks to FOSCCA c/o Julie Wood, 750 Valencia Road , Aptos , CA
95003 . If you are unable to reach Julie, you may also contact Anna
Barker at 831.566.5452, [email protected] or Heather of the Rabbit
Haven at 831.239.7119, [email protected].


----------



## Coco0457 (Jun 9, 2008)

OH NO!!! 

What is the status on this???


----------



## osprey (Jun 9, 2008)

Two of the at risk bunnies were adopted over the weekend, Curio and Ashley. There are still several at that shelter who are at risk, and we have no room for rescue right now. 

You can see the bunnies on The Rabbit Haven website here http://therabbithaven.org/SV_showcase.html


----------



## Haley (Jun 9, 2008)

How horrible. I wish I was closer. Should I crosspost this to Bundeground?


----------



## JenniferCameron (Jun 10, 2008)

I fell in love with Jay, I wish I lived closer  I would have a million bunnies if I could possibly do that. I just see animals and fall in love. I hope they find homes.


----------



## Coco0457 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Haley wrote: *


> How horrible. I wish I was closer. Should I crosspost this to Bundeground?



yes, please!!

I don't think, that would hurt???

xx


----------



## Pipp (Jun 10, 2008)

I may be able to take one up here if it's a dire emergency, I can try a boy with Pipp or the foster girls. 

At least I can foster and try and rehome (to an approved home). 

But not sure how to get him here. I do have a friend in LA coming to visit around the 30th, not sure she can fly with him but I can check. 

Anybody coming up to Vancouver? Seattle even?

I know he'll wreek havoc with the other bunnies (I just lost yet another roommate thanks to a poop-fest), but if it's life or death, I guess I candeal with it. 

sas :?


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Jun 11, 2008)

If any are coming up to Sass, I can take one or a bonded pair for foster care until they find a permanent home.


----------



## osprey (Jun 11, 2008)

I found out last night that the last of the at risk bunnies was taken out of the shelter and into foster care. The shelter advocate was able to get enough bunnies out of the shelter to make room for intakes, so they are no longer at risk.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jun 11, 2008)

It's great that shelter advocates jump in to locate foster spots ~ and find spaces for future intakes. Giving them a 2nd chance!! How awesome the RO members are  to likewise pitch in when space allows. Thanks for the good news update, osprey.


----------



## Coco0457 (Jun 11, 2008)

*osprey wrote: *


> I found out last night that the last of the at risk bunnies was taken out of the shelter and into foster care. The shelter advocate was able to get enough bunnies out of the shelter to make room for intakes, so they are no longer at risk.



THANK YOU!! osprey, for these good news!!

Is Tippy in your shelter too?? 

Do you have an update on him???



((((((tippy))))))


----------



## osprey (Jun 11, 2008)

Tippy is not with us, he is at SaveABunny. His page is on their site is here http://www.saveabunny.com/?q=node/3742


----------



## Coco0457 (Jun 11, 2008)

thanxx for the link, osprey 

I'll check it out right away!!


----------



## osprey (Jun 12, 2008)

Two more of these bunnies were adopted yesterday, Brie and Ginger snap!


----------



## pla725 (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm glad most of the rabbits are out of this situation. It just ashame that the shelters in the area seem to bealways sooverwhelmed with rabbits. Seems more education is needed to the public.


----------



## JenniferCameron (Jun 12, 2008)

I honestly don't understand how a teacher could do that, and in another post a teacher was giving away a rabbit that was a class pet. At my schools everyone took turns taking the class pet home on weekends and holidays and one lucky kid (or teacher) would take the animal in for the summer. We never had rabbits of course but it did teach responsibility.

I hope you find homes for all the bunnies.


----------

